# Please help if possible



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/1/20)

So fellow vapers , I’m loving the nostalgia Token a lot ... however, I want to know if anybody has got the recipe for this e liquid? I find it my ADV of choice ... if I could make a liter of it , then I would be more than delighted...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/1/20)

I've never vaped it, but tell us the profile and maybe some of the mixers on the forum can come up with suggestions. If you can mention nuances in the flavour, then it would help as well

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrDeedz (22/1/20)

@RichJB @Lawrence A @craigb @vicTor @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/1/20)

From a retailers site:
Description:
A blend of guava, passion-fruit, pineapple and mango with a hint of ice. 75VG/25PG

A customer review:
Tastes mostly of passion fruit with a guava undertone. U get left with a sweet smelling aroma. U get a hint of ice at the end of each puff. I would buy this again. Not 2 sweet for an everyday vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/20)

MrDeedz said:


> @RichJB @Lawrence A @craigb @vicTor @Rude Rudi


Alas, I do not buy/vape commercial juices...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (23/1/20)

MrDeedz said:


> @RichJB @Lawrence A @craigb @vicTor @Rude Rudi



truly honoured to be mentioned here, but I'm the totally clueless

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/1/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> From a retailers site:
> Description:
> A blend of guava, passion-fruit, pineapple and mango with a hint of ice. 75VG/25PG
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it ... i vaped our 60ml in less than 3 days , I really couldn’t get enough of it ... for me it’s really on point just that I have to make my own , I really can’t afford splashing out all the time on juices off the shelf hence I need to start DIY ... I used to buy plenty of juices every week before and now,I buy a bottle in every 2 to 3 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/1/20)

It aint Token but a citrus recipe I have saved that I never got around to mixing, Maybe you would be interested.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/1/20)

Not knowing the profile at all, but going according to the review, maybe try the following:
2.5% CBE Double Passion Fruit
1% FA Guava
1.2% INW Pineapple
1.3% CAP Sweet Mango
1% Super Sweet

FA Guava is quite strong, hence needing such a low % for it to already shine through.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (23/1/20)

I have never tasted the juice you are referring to but perhaps you could try something like this as a starting point:

CAP Sweet Guava 2,5%
INW Pineapple 1%
PUR Passionfruit 4%
CBE Double Mango 2%
TFA Dragon Fruit 0,5%
INW Cactus 0,3%
WS-23 0,75% (or to taste)
TFA Sweetener 0.5% (or to taste)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/1/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Not knowing the profile at all, but going according to the review, maybe try the following:
> 2.5% CBE Double Passion Fruit
> 1% FA Guava
> 1.2% INW Pineapple
> ...


I think this might just do the trick thank you so much @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

I am a big DIYer but possibly not the standard as some on here i keep my creations quite simple but i must agree with the inclusion of sweetener as i always find when using tropical fruit flavourings the e-liquid is quite sour unless a sweetener is added!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/1/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> I think this might just do the trick thank you so much @ivc_mixer


You're welcome 
Try it out and let us know how it was and if there are changes which need to be made then we can quickly chat about it and see if we can get close.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

